# Long Range Tackle Box



## mmayo

I have looked at this section of the forum for while before posting my other passion which is making tackle boxes for long range fishermen.  These boxes are on the water for many days a year under tough conditions.  I have made 15 so far; here are a couple:












































The last walnut one was made from a reclaimed king-sized headboard made from vintage American black walnut! By the way, my friend is sorta cheap in that he complained that I asked him for $120 (my cost) for the stainless tubes and marine hardware for this box!

The rest of them were usually from a single solid piece of hardwood and machined to create the boxes.  I got into pen turning after making the dowels with a hand drill and hating it.  Now, I have a lathe and do this in a civilized manner.


----------



## firewhatfire

Love em.   I would have told him never mind and kept the box.


----------



## Haynie

Seriously cool. What are the pegs on the side for, and what are the eyelets for?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Great looking boxes that you have there. A friend that 'steals' from you at $120 may not be a true friend at all. Lol


----------



## camb

*tackle box*

They are beautiful_  would love one as my number one passion is fishing after having a stroke no more hockey or sky diving lol_


----------



## mmayo

The dowel pegs hold pvc wrapped in shrink tubing called "pullers" used to tie knots and pull strongly on both mono and spectra fishing line to avoid lines cuts to fingers.  Once someone who fishes uses them they are "hooked".

The stainless eyelets are used to tie hooks.  They are oriented at 90 degree angles to allow for hooks with rings or plain hooks without rings.  The problem on a fishing boat is to find a place to tie and hook and pull the knot tightly to seat the knot.  I find lots of fishermen using my box and these eyelets to tie their hooks.  Usually this is cool, but sometimes...


----------



## seamus7227

Wow! Those look fantastic!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

I'm drooling here. My first love is fishing, and those are just so purdy. Can you post a pic of o e with some use? I'd love to see one with some character. Kinda like an old fishing reel with battle scars, and stories to match.


----------



## Miles42

Wow impressive work. Thanks for posting. Makes me want to keep on trying something new.


----------



## mmayo

*My boxes in action on The Royal Star Sportfishing boat*



Chatham PenWorks said:


> I'm drooling here. My first love is fishing, and those are just so purdy. Can you post a pic of o e with some use? I'd love to see one with some character. Kinda like an old fishing reel with battle scars, and stories to match.




All of these boxes are at least 4 years old some are 7 years old.  They are used on several fishing trips of 3-12 days every year and still look great.





















Just looking at these photos makes me really anxious to be on that boat at sea again soon!  I am making the three skippers of the boat pens made from pieces of teak railing from the boat as gifts.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

They look like hat after as much as 7 years, and your buddy complained about getting one for the cost of hardware? Some people just have no appreciation. There's being cheap, and then there's being.......   You did say he was a friend, so I'll leave that alone.


----------



## fernhills

Awesome,  The amount of money fishermen spend on their hobby is a lot. So they would be willing to pay a good price for something so useful. I think you found a good business nitch.   Carl


----------



## JMCU

Those are really nice.  It would be difficult for me to even consider the time it would take to do one.


----------



## RichB

Fantastic workmanship.  I like them.  What finish do you use?  Something that holds up like that must be tough.


----------



## Haynie

Stumbled onto your website as I was looking for other examples.  You do go work.


----------



## walshjp17

I really never had an urge to fish and must stay out of direct sunlight without a hat, long sleeves (and a portable A/C :wink due to a bout with basal cell, but seeing these beautifully crafted tackle boxes makes me wanna run right out and sign up for a 5 day.

Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## mmayo

*What finish?*



RichB said:


> Fantastic workmanship.  I like them.  What finish do you use?  Something that holds up like that must be tough.



I have always used pricey System Three Marine Spar Varnish. At first I brushed it on slowly one horizontal surface at a time. That worked by took over one week to finish one coat. Now I dilute the same finish with mineral spirits and wipe it on. It is a thinner film so more coats are needed, but I can do almost the entire box with each coat. The final finish is the same. It is like 20 coats of thin CA vs four thin and five medium coats.


----------



## mmayo

*Time needed*



JMCU said:


> Those are really nice.  It would be difficult for me to even consider the time it would take to do one.



I am not a real woodworker, my skill is in science and teaching. As a hobbyist, it takes me about 40 hours from wood at my house to finished box.


----------



## mmayo

Who knew that there were long range fishermen on IAP?  Thanks to Dennis Albert for noticing my post.


----------



## nava1uni

Exquisite work.  They are certainly worth more then $120.


----------



## Fishinbo

Those are fancy and elegant tackle boxes. The wood and finish look amazing. Very functional build, I will be really proud to have one. Excellent work!


----------



## mmayo

Normal price is $700-$750 and I will never be rich making them.


----------



## stonepecker

And your friend _COMPLAINED?_

He isn't a friend.  $120 in hardware on a $750 custom made tacklebox?  That is nothing.   Personally, I would kick him to the curb and not think twice.

Those boxs are fantastic.  Just wish I could afford one......that is something special and you should be proud of you work.


----------



## mmayo

A friend is a friend and you take them as they take me- warts and all. We have been friends since 1974.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

mmayo said:


> A friend is a friend and you take them as they take me- warts and all. We have been friends since 1974.



Lol. The best of friends often want to stick a foot up each other's rear ends very now and again. If they've been good friends long enough, they may have even tried once or twice over the years.


----------



## mmayo

*Ten year old veteran box after a refurb.*



Chatham PenWorks said:


> I'm drooling here. My first love is fishing, and those are just so purdy. Can you post a pic of o e with some use? I'd love to see one with some character. Kinda like an old fishing reel with battle scars, and stories to match.



A friend asked for an upgrade to stainless steel tubes and I decided to sand the box with 400 grit and wipe on two coats of spar varnish. It still has battle scars from over 120 days at sea, but it is better protected now. 

After sanding





After finish






They take a licken and keep on fishin ( sorry for that )


----------



## Band Saw Box

Those are some truly awesome tackle boxes.


----------



## fitzman163

Very sharp! I would be proud to own one of those pieces of functional art!


----------



## mmayo

Box 16 African mahogany series 7 thanks to both this forum and a fishing forum; thanks.  The owner lives in Rancho Bernardo east of San Diego.


----------



## mmayo

Box 17 in progress and will live in Maryland, but fish out of San Diego.





















Definitely not done, but moving along nicely.  I used to make the small dowels shown in the top photo by taking a square piece of wood and jamming it into my drill press.  I would then sand it round using my hand.   Yes, I did that before owning a wonderful lathe. So simple now...so perfect


----------



## mmayo

Usually a box is cut from one single long piece of wood 12' x 15" x 4/4


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

Mark,

  I don't know if you're familiar with Stripersonline.com (that's 1 "p", not 2), but I know they'd love to see your work over there. Check out this thread: Things I make - or lookee me. It's much like the SOYP forum here. Thanks again for sharing your beautiful work. 

Yussef


----------



## Harpazo

Mark,  Yours is the work of a true craftsman.  Beautifully done!  Thanks for sharing all the photos and taking the time to post about them. WOW!


----------



## mmayo

After a bit of work and two thin coats of expensive spar varnish box 17 looks like this. 





The stainless steel tubes arrive in bad shape but my trusty pen lathe makes it beautiful. Before and after. 











Just add sandpaper and effort. 






Now that I am applying finish I can make more Jr. Gent II's with nice wood burls and new poly resin black and gold vein blanks.


----------



## Brian Frank

fantastic Tackle Boxes.  Great craftsmanship.  I do have one question.  What are the black round cylinders for?  Some pictures have them and some pictures have them removed. They look like they have some sort of rubber coating.


----------



## mmayo

Brian Frank said:


> fantastic Tackle Boxes.  Great craftsmanship.  I do have one question.  What are the black round cylinders for?  Some pictures have them and some pictures have them removed. They look like they have some sort of rubber coating.



The black cylinders are an humble invention of mine called line pullers. When fishing you need to seat knots firmly by pulling on the line. If you do this and do not have stainless steel skin you get line cuts. This is especially true when tying monofilament to spectra line which easily cuts flesh. Below are the pullers showing some indentations that were caused by line and a closeup of on puller. Each mark would have been a cut in a finger.


----------



## mmayo

If you make some use 1" PVC & heat shrink tubing and absolutely NEVER let the line go over other line when wrapping it around the pullers. I have a couple stainless steel eye bolts on the front of my tackle box to attach the hook. I can easily break 50# test mono using this technique if too much pull is applied. That said, if I pull tightly and the knot does not break or loosen it won't come free during a tough fight with a big fish. 

Yellowfin tuna





Bluefin tuna




Yum!


----------



## GaryMGg

It wouldn't be right to view this thread and not thank you for sharing the gorgeous work you're producing.
Really nice looking craftsmanship. Well done.


----------



## wyone

You mean you KEPT those little fish?


----------



## leodelion

This is beautiful work.


----------



## mmayo

They get bigger sometimes; this is a 114# bluefin tuna.


----------



## mmayo

I share my love of hand made tackle boxes to give you an idea about how you might MAKE YOUR OWN. If I can do it, you can too.

My journey into tackle box construction started when a really skilled woodworker friend stated "It would be crazy to build a wooden tackle box". That was almost a decade ago. Most of the boxes I have constructed were built for friends and delivered to them for the cost of materials, but not supplies and certainly not labor. I have lost considerable money on this adventure, but I smile each time I make one. Yes, I have and will sell one to a non-friend, but several cabinet makers have judged that the time needed and material costs keep even those a gift of sorts. The sale of 5-6 boxes in ten years is NOT a viable business, but it helps to refine the tools I use, sharpens my woodworking skills and exercises my non-academic mind. After 40 years in science education and biomedical research, my brain needed to be rounded out.

I have posted both the completed boxes and a view at the steps in their construction to share my joy of working with wood as it relates to fishing. I fish only about 30 days a year and ringing hooks, reel service, jig construction and tackle box construction keep my brain thinking about fishing when not actually fishing.

If you thought my posting was a secret ad - you were wrong!


----------



## mmayo

*Tackle Box*

Ok I made another one...

To start:






After a bit of work:


----------



## Ironwood

What an interesting thread !!
Mark, thanks for taking the time to show us what you do.

Is the African Mahogany you use, Khaya variety ?
I am wondering, do you use it because of its properties that suit this purpose, or just because its available to you ?

I have a few tonnes of Khaya Mahogany slabbed up and drying in my shed for the last 12 years, it is a beautiful timber to work and to look at. 
I have built some furniture for my house with it, and have many more projects to come.


----------



## Califo

Amazing work!  Well done. Just one observation, I didn't see a cup holder. Congratulations. You should proud of your work.


----------



## kruzzer

Now those are great looking....


----------



## mtassie

Now I have to try this, thanks Mark!


----------



## mark james

Simply beautiful, and a great thread.  And No, there was no hint of an advertisement.  Now if it was a pen-turner's tool box...

Hmnnnn...  Food for thought Mark!


----------



## mmayo

Ironwood said:


> What an interesting thread !!
> Mark, thanks for taking the time to show us what you do.
> 
> Is the African Mahogany you use, Khaya variety ?
> I am wondering, do you use it because of its properties that suit this purpose, or just because its available to you ?
> 
> I have a few tonnes of Khaya Mahogany slabbed up and drying in my shed for the last 12 years, it is a beautiful timber to work and to look at.
> I have built some furniture for my house with it, and have many more projects to come.



I have found that quarter sawn African mahagony is the most stable wood with the least war page and many boats are fitted with mahagony interiors. It also comes in long 12' x wide 14"-16" widths which allows me to build a box from one board.  One board may have different grain along its length,but I like the idea and the result. Woodworking gives me great pleasure whether it is a pen, box or cedar plug.


----------



## Quality Pen

Thank you for sharing this post!

Very interesting and beautiful work!


----------



## mmayo

Another big box (#19) is nearly finished with many of the nail biting procedures done:
- Routing hinges
- Cutting top

It takes me about two months to both build AND enjoy making one.


----------



## mmayo

Here is box 19 made for Rudy Scott of Carpenteria, CA.  The wood is the darkest and has the wildest grain of any African mahogany I have worked with.  I like it and he does too.  The color is best viewed in bright daylight where it is amazing.


----------



## Quality Pen

stunning!

Makes me want to go fishing just to use your box!


----------



## oneleggimp

mmayo said:


> I have looked at this section of the forum for while before posting my other passion which is making tackle boxes for long range fishermen.  These boxes are on the water for many days a year under tough conditions.  I have made 15 so far; here are a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last walnut one was made from a reclaimed king-sized headboard made from vintage American black walnut! By the way, my friend is sorta cheap in that he complained that I asked him for $120 (my cost) for the stainless tubes and marine hardware for this box!
> 
> The rest of them were usually from a single solid piece of hardwood and machined to create the boxes.  I got into pen turning after making the dowels with a hand drill and hating it.  Now, I have a lathe and do this in a civilized manner.



Beautiful Work.


----------



## steve worcester

Growing up in SoCal, I know about long range trips, always wanted to do one, but getting on the boat is one thing vs the thousands of dollars for tackle, reels, rods, etc.
Moved to Texas and I can drive to Louisiana and fish south of NOLA for a bit of the tackle costs. We caught a 200# Yellow Fin one day, still not close to the record, but have had a great time fishing the few times we have been there.
Nice job on the boxes, real nice work.


----------



## Quality Pen

steve worcester said:


> Growing up in SoCal, I know about long range trips, always wanted to do one, but getting on the boat is one thing vs the thousands of dollars for tackle, reels, rods, etc.
> Moved to Texas and I can drive to Louisiana and fish south of NOLA for a bit of the tackle costs. We caught a 200# Yellow Fin one day, still not close to the record, but have had a great time fishing the few times we have been there.
> Nice job on the boxes, real nice work.


Man that's a lot of Tuna... my cats would be in heaven.


----------



## mmayo

Here is a new box in production made using hard rock maple, a first for me.  Most of the outer box will come from one board (shown cut down from a 12 foot long x 8.5" wide piece).

New wood





Planed, cut to size and resting with stickers under weights






Sides routed and shelves installed.  The back and upper large shelf panels resting at the bottom






The case assembled, clamped and squared up











The case after the grooves have been filled and leveled






Nice view of my feet and a case with the back installed and the upper large shelf.  I like clamps, and specially Bessey clamps.





The top and bottom front pieces in place






Sample trays to test the fit, but will not live here.






The door and lower front are mortised for the stainless steel piano hinge






Clamping the lower front after the mortise was routed







The hinge has screws now and a first sanding has made it look like it should, but much more work is yet to be done






The side looks better





The top and side






Next steps, routing the box to round the edges, cut the top and at least two days of sanding...


----------



## mmayo

*Hard Maple Tackle Box Construction*

After a visit to the router a rounded profile is started











A couple of somewhat scarey steps were completed before this photo: cutting the top and routing the upper hinge mortise, whew!






The rod holder supports are just sitting on the box at this point as an exact position is determined






At this point the tubes themselves need some love.  In the first photo it shows two factory finish tubes and one that has been smoothed.






Now two






Wooden supports have been attached (screwed, glued and clamped) and the stainless steel tubes have been installed temporarily for alignment
















The handles are next and several days of sanding


----------



## mmayo

*Handles and final touches*

Essentially the box is constructed with the addition of the handles, tray spacers and special feet to prevent tipping of the box when loaded with rods/reels.


























At this point I can't wait to apply the "wipe on" spar varnish finish, but a couple of days of thorough sanding is needed first.


----------



## mmayo

Stainless steel hasps (316 grade)


----------



## mmayo

Ahhhh finally some finish on this box.






The small magnets and their mating striker plates help keep the door shut even if the hasps are not engaged; this happens during a hot bite of fish.

The door has inlaid strips 90 degrees from the grain to help reduce warping.  I liked this piece of the board and saved it for this location.  I also made a matching door from more boring plain hard maple, but it did not make the cut.  It will be delivered as a spare in case it is needed.


----------



## Dalecamino

Awesome work Mark. Thanks for the illustration.


----------



## mmayo

*The finished box*































It is great when a project like this is completed and you get to feel that finish and watch the reflections.  The hard maple is both a blessing and a curse to work with.  Freshly cut wood is like a knife and cuts hands quite nicely; I had to learn to slow down until th edges were softened.   The stuff smooths out very well, but shows even the tiniest surface imperfection like ebony.   I admit to adding a figured piece to the reinforced door rather than another blond maple piece.


----------



## mmayo

During the finishing stage I managed several light tackle box work days. I used my time wisely and made eight Sierra style acrylic pens as a reward.


----------



## mmayo

*A new very customized tackle box*

A new very customized fishing tackle box was finished today. I admit to being slow when I make these, especially when almost everything is unique on this tackle box. The customer requested removable rod holders, a solid top, special stainless steel handles and a larger than normal tray at the top. It takes me about two months to build one, but I never rush.  Here is how it turned out.


----------



## Jim15

Beautiful work.


----------



## mmayo

*A new long range tackle box*

I have another box in the works. Oddly, the last three have been highly customized. This customer was beyond generous to get it his way. Remind me to never take on a big job while unpacking my shop and setting it up. 

Wood





Cut, plane and sticker with weights





Bandsaw cuts





Route and sand on the spindle sander





Glue up many panels





Glue in the new refined shelves





Make a case and make it square





Add the back and yes I still need more clamps





I used 30 size 0 biscuits to help the box stay solid. A large, heavy man could stand on it all day!

Clean out every trace of glue you can find





Glue up the biggest door I have made. I used several techniques to try to keep it flat. 





Add the top front, bottom front and door





Mortise the hinge was completed, but only eagle eyes will see the mortise





Time to go fishing. Check out the posts from RoyalStarSportfishing from 6/25-7/3 to see how we did. Yellowfin tuna and bluefin tuna are likely.

The boat caught this one yesterday


----------



## Quality Pen

Still working on it?

I love see this thread pop up in my email... you take great photos of amazing boxes and the progress shots are interesting!

Thanks!


----------



## mmayo

I am positive a made more money sweeping the floor and scooping ice cream at Thrifty (now RiteAid for you youngins), but I love making these tackle boxes. Some steps take me a day to get up my courage. Like cutting the whole box after making it to form the top. Whew, glad this guy asked for no top. 

More photos as it progresses. 

I will sell many pens too soon. I was recently accepted into the Tehachapi Valley Arts Association and they have a very nice store presence in town across the street from the famous depot.  I am happy they will allow me to display in a premium, well lit glass case close to the register. I am excited to sell pens, shave brushes, cedar plug lures, wine cork trivets, cutting boards and small tackle boxes. 

I made it!


----------



## mmayo

*Moving ahead*

Last giant hurdle is in the rear view mirror, attaching and fitting the door.  A first sanding has also been completed and it now looks like I know what I am doing. The joints are tight and flush. This big door went together well and some routing to round out the corners will follow.


----------



## mmayo

*More work and the end is in sight...*

Tubes and their support were my focus of late.  I buy the stainless steel tubes from Online Metals through EBay.  They sell 12" 1.75" OD tubes, but they arrive rough after bandsaw cutting.






I made a mandrel to make them pretty on my lathe.





I run through all of my sandpaper grits from 80-400 to achieve a nice brushed stainless effect.

They are supported by "ears" which also serve as an attachment for the integral handles.





After some fitting using sandpaper, I glue and screw them onto the sides of the box.










A few more items and on the a couple of days of sanding before finish.


----------



## mmayo

I am am always amazed at how many different tools are required or useful to make one of these boxes. Some of my tools are smaller (cheaper*) versions of real power tools, but they come through each time.  I used each of these tools one or more times:

Table saw
Bandsaw*
Spindle sander*
Router
Palm sander
Hand plane
Drills cordless
Chisel*
Biscuit joiner
Vix bit
Zillions of clamps
Drill press*
Dremel tool
Various measuring tools
Blue tape


----------



## lhowell

That is impressive! I agree, I would have never let that box go for $120!!! You are a good friend!


----------



## mmayo

*Two a days to catch up*

Double duty day with good results

Side rocket launcher/rod tubes attached and rear removable ones built and dry fit.  They will be attached with stainless t nuts and machine screws. Four screws on or off.


----------



## mmayo

*Magnets anyone?*

The back rod holder was attached as I thought. I hate t-nuts or at least stainless steel t-nuts. 






I use rare earth magnets and steel cups for quick closure during a hot bite where yiu forget to engage the hasps.










(Yes,I'll blow out the dust)

Just get the door close and it snaps closed. 
https://youtu.be/2t1yT__HZw0


----------



## mmayo

*Yes, I can turn stuff too*

Each box has two support structures to hold line pullers. These items are best made in the lathe. At first, I paid a person at Woodcraft to turn these, since they had to come from the same board (IMO). That was then and these were made in minutes in house. 
















Some rounding is needed before they get attached to the box.

A friend traded me his well-used line pullers for a new set. Each groove would have been a cut in his finger. 






Here is what a puller support looks like on a beautiful African mahogany box.


----------



## Quality Pen

It's a thing of beauty!


----------



## mmayo

*The real color of the African Mahogany Appears*

After a 12 hour day the box has one coat of sanding sealer.


----------



## Hawk4040

WoW! Amazing! Beautiful! You say you've made 15, how much would you charge someone to make one? I know I would be interested in purchasing one.


----------



## mmayo

*I will never get rich at this*



Hawk4040 said:


> WoW! Amazing! Beautiful! You say you've made 15, how much would you charge someone to make one? I know I would be interested in purchasing one.



For this one I asked $1,000 and was given $1,250 to my surprise.  I have worked to make up the difference.  Color me happy.


----------



## jttheclockman

Very nice project. You have those down to a skill now. What is the wood in this latest one. To me it looks like something in the Mahagony family called Sande wood. I use that to make all my shop cabinets.


----------



## Sataro

Those are some great looking fishing boxes!


----------



## mmayo

The wood is my go to wood, African mahogany cut quarter sawn if I can find the right piece.  This time a pretty board found its way home with me as a change of pace.  Luckily, I needed more wood and the second piece is of quarter sawn mahogany.  I will encourage the owner to look at the bottom, which is beautiful with sunstantial chatoyance.


----------



## mmayo

*It is a beauty*

Finished at last, it will be on the sportfishing boat Intrepid starting 7/23 for seven days at sea. 

































Now that it is done I can focus on replacing the seven pens sold this week while I was finishing the box.  Shaving sets are also on the work board.


----------



## Quality Pen

Damn that's pretty!

You do great work!


----------

